# Help with disassembly CM9



## Topper197 (Jan 14, 2013)

Let me start by saying that I love this little gun. I just bought it this week and went out this afternoon to put a few rounds down range. It shot wonderfully, and I returned home to clean and lube. I followed the instructions, however the slide will not go forward. It is stuck about an 1/8th of an inch forward. I can pull it partially back but cannot reinsert the slide stop or move the slide any further. I'm at a loss. Please help. This is going to be my EDC so I need it to work quick.
Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Topper197 said:


> Let me start by saying that I love this little gun. I just bought it this week and went out this afternoon to put a few rounds down range. It shot wonderfully, and I returned home to clean and lube. I followed the instructions, however the slide will not go forward. It is stuck about an 1/8th of an inch forward. I can pull it partially back but cannot reinsert the slide stop or move the slide any further. I'm at a loss. Please help. This is going to be my EDC so I need it to work quick.
> Thanks


I don't own a Kahr but according to this vid you must depress the trigger fully while removing the slide from the frame. Are you doing that?

Kahr Pistol Disassembly & Reassembly Concealed Carry Review - YouTube


----------



## xjrob85 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, you have to pull the trigger to remove the slide on disassembly.
I've had an issue on reassembly that is worth mentioning as well. 
When you replace the recoil spring, the "cut" end of the spring gets seated in the hole at the front of the slide, while you push it in to seat the guide rod on the barrel. If you aren't careful, sometimes the cut end of the spring can poke through the hole in the slide, and cause the slide to seize up when you try to pull the slide back to reinsert the slide release. You really have to be careful to get the spring seated properly before you try to reinstall the slide on the frame.


----------

